# London Sperm Bank and Semovo



## Emsne (Jan 6, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience of either Semovo sperm bank or London sperm bank please? Interested to hear positives and negatives. Thank you.


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Used LSB in LWC. I chose this combo because of their proximity to each other and because i wanted a uk spermbank. Fast delivery, but communication (especially after sale) was not always as easy via mail. First attempt at iui failed (but statistic success rate for 1 iui is only 14%), passed straight to ivf for practical reasons: succes at first go.
Selection of donors was not huge.


----------



## Emsne (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you that’s all helpful. Once the delivery had been done- what communication is needed with them please? Mail as in post- not email?


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

I've used them.  Experience has been good although sometimes hard to get hold of them. Can be a bit slow on email and don't always pick up phone.


----------



## Emsne (Jan 6, 2018)

Thank you sapphire. Was this Semovo or London sperm bank please?


----------



## Sapphire952 (Aug 6, 2014)

LSB


----------

